# Buying latex mattress, please advise!



## Harmony08 (Feb 4, 2009)

So I want to buy a natural latex mattress but I need some help. I have zero experience with latex mattresses.

1. If you have one can you tell me how you like it or if you do not like it please tell me why.

2. I am assuming that they are safe to co sleep on. If I am wrong please let me know.

3. I don't know whether to get a 6" one or a softer one that has those same 6" with 2 more softer inches on top. I like a softer feeling bed but not super squishy. I also know that it is safer for ds to sleep on firmer mattress. How soft are latex beds?

4. I want this to be an investment. King or Cali King?

THANK YOU


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Do you want truly natural? or what is advertised as natural? Beware that most latex advertised as 100% natural, is NOT. It could be 10% natural and 90% synthetic and they will still advertise is as "100% natural". Synthetic latex is made with chemicals, so if you're going with latex to have a natural mattress, you will want to ensure you are getting NATURAL latex. Additionally, some companies use a polyurethane foam base and then latex on top, or use a polyurethane core. Thus, there is still off gassing and the continual degradation of foam overtime (and thus the chemical dust from the foam) for the life of the mattress.

Many companies lie or simply don't know whether their latex is truly 100% natural. So, you need to find out where they get their latex from and dig further. Other companies (like Natura) clearly state that their organic mattresses are truly 100% natural latex and their non-organic line is a combo of natural/synthetic.

Don't let anyone tell you that Dunlop is natural and Talalay is not, or vice versa. Dunlop and Talalay are merely processes to make the latex and either can be fully natural, fully synthetic or a combo of natural/synthetic. Also, check where the latex is from. Latex from India has a different consistency than latex from other countries, and so it doesn't rubberize before it can be processed, I have read that the chemcial toulene is added to it. Supposedly latex from Malayasia is supposed to be the purest if you're looking for natural.

Also, are you going with latex to avoid chemical fire retardants? If so, again be aware that if the mattress contains any PU foam, it may also have added chemical flame retardants. Or there could be flame retardants in the cover. In some countries (like Canada) polyester meets the criteria for flame retardancy and no additional chemicals need to be added. But then you are dealing with a petroleum based product for your cover.

As for whether or not it's safe to co-sleep will depend on the firmness. Depending which process they use, if it's synthetic or natural, if any PU foam is in the mattress, if it has any wool covering, etc. all change the firmness. Even the foundation (whether it be a box spring style or wood slats) can change the firmness of a mattress.

This doesn't answer many of your questions, but since you said you had zero experience with latex mattresses, I thought I'd throw out the info I learned in the last few months while shopping for a mattress for my daughter.


----------



## Harmony08 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks. I have done some research. Just haven't slept on one. I believe that I have found a good dealer. As sure as you can be. From what you're saying, I guess I should get the firmer mattress. It has an ILD of 26 which most sites list as "medium". Now I'm wondering if it will be firm enough.


----------



## mizznicole (Feb 13, 2007)

I absolutley love latex.

We got our king here: http://www.foamsweetfoam.com/
Super expensive. Very comfy.

We got a twin for DS here: http://www.foambymail.com/
He sleeps on the floor with it. I'm on there a couple hours per night too. Very comfy and far cheaper.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mizznicole* 
I absolutley love latex.

We got our king here: http://www.foamsweetfoam.com/
Super expensive. Very comfy.

First, I want to say that I am not picking on the mizznicole with my comments that will follow! I merely did some investigation and this ended up being a good example of a company that advertises 100% natural latex, when some of their latex is not.

On the specs page for their latex http://www.foamsweetfoam.com/_latex.htm#specs it is listed numerous times as *100% natural latex*. Then, if I take at Latex International's web site (one of the latex manufacturer's they have listed as providing their latex), it states:

Quote:

All mattress components and pillows from Latex International are 100% latex. We use a proprietary *blend* of natural and *man made latex* to provide the optimal balance of comfort and durability.
And they even point out that the man made latex is SBR (styrene butadiene rubber). So, this store isn't actually selling natural latex, yet they say they are.

The good thing is, they also carry latex from Latex Green and Arpico, both which appear to truly be 100% natural latex (after reviewing their web sites). Although it doesn't seem they specify which mattresses are made with which latex, but I'm sure a person could ask and find out if having 100% natural was their desire.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Harmony08* 
Thanks. I have done some research. Just haven't slept on one. I believe that I have found a good dealer. As sure as you can be. From what you're saying, I guess I should get the firmer mattress. It has an ILD of 26 which most sites list as "medium". Now I'm wondering if it will be firm enough.

From what I've read (not saying what I've read is right!) that would be on the softer side of medium. Seems that 32ish is considered "medium".

Personally, I'd go with the 2 part mattress with a firmer 6" base (firmer than 26) and a softer topper. I'd put the topper away while your little one was an infant, then once they were older (2ish) I'd add the topper on for more comfort for everyone. Or, you could always buy the 2"-3" topper a couple years down the road.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

We have one and my only complaint is that it's very very cold (we have plain latex, no wool topper as part of the mattress). We ended up getting a wool topper to go on it and that improved the situation dramatically. Cold mattresses are great for summer, but miserable for colder months especially for a small child in the bed.


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 14, 2004)

I loved our latex mattress for the first nine months. After that it started to sag. The company we bought it from came out and looked at it. They agreed that it was lumpy and took it. They said they replaced the foam with another piece and returned it to us. It felt better for about a week then started to have major body impressions again.

Finally, after 18 months we've replaced it. We paid a lot of money for it and it did not hold up. It is solid latex with a wool cover. Right now it is sitting in the floor of my son's bedroom and he uses it to jump on. We're trying to figure out what to do with it. Because it is solid latex I want to recycle it somehow.

We replaced it with a spring coil mattress from IKEA along with a separate pillow top (I love this because we can remove the pillow top and flip the mattress).

I would love to hear from others who have latex mattresses and how long they've lasted. I was so disappointed in ours.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cheshire* 
I loved our latex mattress for the first nine months. After that it started to sag. The company we bought it from came out and looked at it. They agreed that it was lumpy and took it. They said they replaced the foam with another piece and returned it to us. It felt better for about a week then started to have major body impressions again.

Finally, after 18 months we've replaced it. We paid a lot of money for it and it did not hold up. It is solid latex with a wool cover. Right now it is sitting in the floor of my son's bedroom and he uses it to jump on. We're trying to figure out what to do with it. Because it is solid latex I want to recycle it somehow.

We replaced it with a spring coil mattress from IKEA along with a separate pillow top (I love this because we can remove the pillow top and flip the mattress).

I would love to hear from others who have latex mattresses and how long they've lasted. I was so disappointed in ours.

What brand did you buy? I know the one we bought has a 20 year warranty if you have the proper foundation (which includes a foundation made by them or a wood slat foundation with less than 2" gap between the slats). Was the manufacturer not willing to replace yours a 2nd time? Sorry this happened.







I hope we don't have any issue with ours when it arrives!


----------



## Meems (Jan 8, 2007)

We LOVE our Savvyrest. We got a king, and it is awesome. Ours is I think @ 10 inches thick, 3 layers of latex. It is S,M,F and it's great for sleeping and co sleeping. I really like a soft mattress so if I were to do it over all over again I would do SMM.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meems* 
We LOVE our Savvyrest. We got a king, and it is awesome. Ours is I think @ 10 inches thick, 3 layers of latex. It is S,M,F and it's great for sleeping and co sleeping. I really like a soft mattress so if I were to do it over all over again I would do SMM.

I looked at those when I was shopping, they are really nice! (only reason I didn't get one is because they come from the U.S. shipping and duty was going to increase the cost significantly). They have good information on their web site and I like how honest they are.


----------



## downunderdiva (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TechnoGranola* 
What brand did you buy? I know the one we bought has a 20 year warranty if you have the proper foundation (which includes a foundation made by them or a wood slat foundation with less than 2" gap between the slats). Was the manufacturer not willing to replace yours a 2nd time? Sorry this happened.







I hope we don't have any issue with ours when it arrives!

I'm in Canada too and my husband and I are looking to purchase a king size latex mattress here. We co-sleep with our 6 month old DS. Would the mattress you purchased be suitable for co-sleeping? Is it a Canadian company?


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *downunderdiva* 
I'm in Canada too and my husband and I are looking to purchase a king size latex mattress here. We co-sleep with our 6 month old DS. Would the mattress you purchased be suitable for co-sleeping? Is it a Canadian company?

We bought the Natura Eco Haven. Yes they are a Canadian company and the latex content is all natural. The wool is also organic as well as the covering is organic cotton.

The Eco Haven is a 6" firmer core and a 3" softer topper, so with the topper, it may or may not be good for co-sleeping. It's not here yet, but I'd be happy to let you know once it arrives! The topper is a separate piece though, so it could always be put aside and used when baby was older. Or, they offer the Eco Rest which is basically just the bottom portion of the Eco Haven and no topper. I've read that they sell just the pillow top separate now, so it's always a possibility to buy the Eco Rest and add the topper later (although that's likely the pricier option).

Rawganique in B.C. sells natural latex mattresses as well and they ship across Canada. They have told me that theirs are quite firm. Obasan (also Canadian) has firmer ones as well.


----------



## downunderdiva (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TechnoGranola* 
. It's not here yet, but I'd be happy to let you know once it arrives!

That would be great.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *downunderdiva* 
That would be great.









The mattress arrived Monday and I've slept on it for a few hours each night with my oldest (it is her mattress) and my 2 year old. It is definitely fine for co-sleeping with that age group!









The latex is an interesting feel. It's not like my foam mattress and not like a spring mattress. I'd say it has a "mushy" feel where you kind of mush into it. I would think that an infant wouldn't mush it very much due to light weight. My 2 year old doesn't seem to make a dent, yet I kind of sink in a bit. I would definitely see if you could try one first to see if it was at your comfort level for co-sleeping. Personally, I wouldn't have an issue with it since my babies tend to be pasted to the boob most of the night and aren't every left alone to roll. Plus, I am a super light sleeper and if baby moves, I am awake.


----------

